# [installation] Remplacer WIN95 par linux...

## jeurigol

...sur un pentium 200 avec 16Mo de RAM et 2 Go de DD c'est possible? Et ce pas en mode console, avec un environement graphique, de manière à ce que la machine puisse faire les même chose qu'avant : imprimer, scanner, taper du texte, en gros. Je suppose que je peux oublier gentoo, avec 2Go de disque, les compilations ne passeront pas.  :Sad: 

J'ai par ailleurs lu que les performances de linux dépendent plus de RAM que des ressources processeurs, donc qu'il était plus aisé de gonfler une vielle machine, en ajoutant de la RAM. Et ce nécessaire de rajouter un peu de RAM?

Est ce que XFCE4 irait comme desktop manager, ou dois-je me rabattre surun WM?

Enfin si vous avez des expériences dans ce domaine et que vous voulez les partager, je serai ravi d'en profiter.

P.S : la personne pour qui je fais ça ne connait pas du tout linux, il faudrait donc que j'arrive à lui faire un environnement assez convivial.

----------

## Pachacamac

T''as raison de dire que la gentoo avec 2Go ne passera jamais. 

Pourquoi ne pas essayer la mdk 10 ?

Une personne qui ne s'y connais pas trop sera ravie de l'installation aisé et des mises a jour possibles via urpmi

Par contre la ou ça coince severe c'est sur les 16Mo de ram. Comment est ce possible de n'avoir que 16 mo ??? Avec un P 75 j'avais 64mo, c'est facile de récupérer des barrettes quand tout le monde change sa Ram. Parceque trouver de nos jour des barrettes EDO !! qui vont par paire en plus ça va pas etre évident.

Tout ca pour dire qu'avec 16 mo meme xfce ne passera pas, peut etre qu'en mettant de la swap ça ira, mais ca va ramer.

----------

## moon69

tu devrait te tourner vers des distrib legere

du genre morphix

tien va voir du cote de http://antesis.org/

antemium c'est une distrib baser sur morphix, mais franciser a mort  et pour pentium

mais par contre avec 16mo de ram, impossible d'avoir un X il me semble, ou ca va swaper a mort

----------

## Leander256

2 Go sont en principe suffisants pour installer une gentoo, je l'ai fait sur un disque dur de 1,2 Go, mais pour garder de la place l'arbre de portage (environ 400 Mo) est monté par NFS.

Ce qui va vraiment te limiter, c'est effectivement la quantité de RAM disponible, surtout si tu comptes faire tourner un serveur X dessus. Il te faudrait 32 Mo strict minimum pour que le dernier serveur X tourne il me semble, et pas mal de patience parce que ça risquerait de beaucoup swapper. Sans parler des applis à faire tourner dessus.

Note: Pour ce qui est de la mémoire utilisée pendant la compilation, elle peut être réduite en enlevant l'option -pipe des CFLAGS.

----------

## jeurigol

Malheureusement cet ordinateur est un vieux packard bell, il ne sont pas réputés pour la cohérence de leurs configs... par contre trouver de la RAM devrait être possible, je connais pas mal de gens qui ont des stocks de vielles machines inutilisées, et sinon on peut toujours en trouver sur les sites de vente en ligne.

Est ce ça ira avec 64Mo? 

Merci pour la distrib antenium, je connaissais pas, je vais essayer. Par contre est il possible de l'installer (je sais que c'est possible pour knoppix ùais je nai rien trouvé sur le site antesis.org).

----------

## [loki]

Si tu peux compiler la Gentoo sur un autre ordi, avec l'option -b (pour fabriquer les paquets) tu peux t'en sortir facilement avec le 2 Go. J'ai installé Gentoo sur un portable Toshiba P166-MMX, 32 Mo de RAM et 2 Go de DD. J'ai utilisé kdrive pour le serveur X. Si tu veux utiliser des logiciels dépendants du X font server (XFS), comme Pango (ou gtk2), tu dois aussi installer XFree86 ou X.org. En utilisant le Rox-filer et Rox-Session avec Fluxbox, ca donne quelque chose de moderne, convivial et faible en utilisation de ressource.

----------

## manito

Si t'as une matrox comme carte graphique tu peux chipoter avec directfb ...

kdrive, ça marche bien ? il est utilisable avec des applis X distantes ?

quid de tinyX ?

----------

## SirRobin2318

coucou !

je te recommande vector linux c'est une distribution specialisé dans les petites config, elle est basé sur slackware, et elle a tres bonne reputation !

 *Quote:*   

> VECTORLINUX is a small, fast, Intel Linux operating system based on one of the original Linux distributions, Slackware. The enormously popular Slackware is the true 'Unix' of Linux distributions and is used by major corporations, universities and home users alike. It's popularity stems from the fact that it is a robust, versatile and almost unbreakable system. Slackware has been traditionally known to be about as user friendly as a coiled rattlesnake and that's where Vector Linux comes into play. We have produced a bloat free, easy to install, configure and maintain Slackware based system
> 
> The minimum hardware requirements to run VectorLinux 4.0 are a 166 MHz Pentium class processor with 32 MB of RAM memory, and just 700 MB of hard disc space (*).

 

http://www.vectorlinux.com/

----------

## manito

vais l'essayer sur mon 486 avec ses 24 mb ram   :Twisted Evil: 

en fait j'ai besoin d'un noyau 2.4 à cause de ma carte wifi  :Wink: 

pour le reste j'utiliserai en station X à la maison et sans X ailleurs (pas besoin pour emacs lol )

----------

## [loki]

 *manito wrote:*   

> Si t'as une matrox comme carte graphique tu peux chipoter avec directfb ...
> 
> kdrive, ça marche bien ? il est utilisable avec des applis X distantes ?
> 
> quid de tinyX ?

 

Ouais KDrive fonctionne bien Il faut simplement spécifier quel $DISPLAY les applis X doivent utiliser. Il crache des messages d'erreur une fois de temps en temps, mais ca ne semble pas affecter quoi que ce soit. Cependant, pour rouler beaucoup de logiciels, il faut tout de même installer un autre serveur X pour avoir les librairies complètes :/. J'ai l'intention de stripper les parties non nécessaires éventuellement pour gagner de l'espace. 

Je n'ai jamais essayé KDrive à distance, mais je suppose qu'il fonctionne parce qu'il supporte l'option --no-listen-tcp...

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *Quote:*   

> 2 Go sont en principe suffisants pour installer une gentoo

 

exacte c'est marqué dans la handbook !! mais sinon c'est vrai qu'avec 16 mo de ram   :Crying or Very sad:   ca va etre trés dur . aprés faut voir étant donné qu'il arrive a faire fonctionner des 486(de 7 a 12 mhz) avec gentoo !! essaye quand meme de te procurer de la ram (au moins 64 mo) comme ca ca ira a peu prés ! et pour ce qui est de l'interface graphique  kde oublie ,gnome faut voir(je pence que oui) ,sinon tu a IceW ou WindowMaker qui fonctionnent trés bien pour des petites machines (avec un 133   :Very Happy:  par ex)

----------

## manito

merci loki  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

> aprés faut voir étant donné qu'il arrive a faire fonctionner des 486(de 7 a 12 mhz) avec gentoo !!

 

Oui bien sûr, des 486 à 12 MHz, on aura tout vu. Ne te sens pas obligé de répondre à tous les threads si c'est pour dire de telles inepties.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

NON non mais la c'est toi arrete car les 486 ne sont pas des 486 mhz c'est leur architecture je sais de koi je parle j'en est un chez moi !!!

aprés au niveaux de la fréquence je confond peut etre avec les 286 !! (ca fait un moment que mon 486 est hors usage alors les erreurs ca pe arrivé )a moins que cela soit 25 mhz ! enfin la fréquence je sais plus !

ps : l'erreur est humaine

 *Quote:*   

> Ne te sens pas obligé de répondre à tous les threads si c'est pour dire de telles inepties.
> 
> 

 

qu'est ce que le 486 a a voir avec ce thread ?? rien !!

je disais juste ca a titre d'information ,aprés au niveau de la réponse je l'ai donné !! (surtout le prend pas mal   :Laughing:  )

----------

## yuk159

Ne le prend surtout pas mal PrEdAt0r  :Wink: 

Mais leander en connais très certainement plus que toi et moi reunis sur les achitectures x86.

Et à quoi sert de délivrer une info si cette info est fausse/non vérifier, bien entendu tu peux te tromper, mais quand on te le fait remarquer, admet le.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fafounet

Effectivement c´est plutot 25Mhz pour un 486. il me semble que sur mon vieux pc y´avait un bouton de boost pour monter a 33Mhz ( waouh on s´envole )

----------

## yoyo

Les fréquences des 486 sont montées jusqu'à 100MHz (486 DX4-100) mais ils étaient assez peu courant (sortie du pentium peu de temps après ...).

----------

## Bastux

 *fafounet wrote:*   

> Effectivement c´est plutot 25Mhz pour un 486. il me semble que sur mon vieux pc y´avait un bouton de boost pour monter a 33Mhz ( waouh on s´envole )

 

overclocké, il doit pouvoir atteindre les 38 MHz   :Cool: 

Chaud devant!!

Sinon pour un vieux PC, je conseille plutôt une distrib à base de package précompilé, car rien que pour le noyau t'en a pour un bout de temps...

Debian me semble bien, mdk pk pas, mais surtout sélectionne bien tes packages : taper du texte, je pense ke tu peux oublier OO, emacs est ton ami. Pour les WM, window maker ou fluxbox.

----------

## moon69

vi, il a raison un 486 a depend de la version mais jusqua 33 Mhz

le plus gros des 486, c'est le dx4, qui avoisinais les 60Mhz, ensuite les premier pentium 60, j'a vais payer mon premier pc p1 30000 frs!! :d

sinon pour repondre a au topic, voir ma reponse plus haut:

antesis est une distrib specialier pour pentium, baser sur morphix, en plus c'est un live cd de 325 mo, tu test , si ca te vas tu "linstall" sur ton dur!  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *moon69 wrote:*   

> le plus gros des 486, c'est le dx4, qui avoisinais les 60Mhz

 

Non non, le DX2 est allé à 80Mhz et le DX4 à 100Mhz ... Plus que les premiers pentium (qui avait d'autres atouts comme le bus PCI et la ram EDO).

Sinon, il y a aussi Flonix, ditrib française très légère (bootable sur une clé USB de 64Mo), basée sur knoppix ...

----------

## fafounet

Il faudrait peut etre deja qu´il ait une cle USB sur son ancetre   :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

Je vais essayer de coller au débat initial : remplacer Win95 par un système linux, tout en conservant la "vivacité" du système d'origine. Et je vais devoir briser le rêve : c'est irréaliste.

ATTENTION. Je ne dis pas : ça ne marchera pas. Je dis : c'est possible, mais ça va ramer comme jamais.

Pour avoir tenté ce genre d'expérience, il faut bien avouer que Linux s'accomode beaucoup moins bien des mini-configs que Windows. Cela se vérifie facilement sur des vieux pentium, et c'est encore plus vrai dès que l'on touche à des antiquités (et là je n'envisage même pas une gentoo ! je parle de distribs pré-compilées).

Un exemple simple : openoffice, pour se charger, a besoin d'environ 50M de mémoire vive. Avec 16 Mo, je te laisse imaginer la java au niveau du swap !

En clair : ta machine sera beaucoup plus utilisable en la laissant telle quelle. Si tu tiens vraiment à passer sous Linux, mieux vaut tabler sur 64M, avec un window manager minimaliste, style *box / fvwm2. Icewm s'accomode pas mal des vieux PC aussi, si l'on ne lui inflige pas un thème "à la OSX". Ensuite openoffice, et avec tout ça, tu devrais pouvoir travailler dans des conditions acceptables (je n'ai pas dit "confortables" ^^).

Voilà, mes 2 cp  :Laughing:  !

----------

## anigel

[Hors sujet du post d'origine]

A ma connaissance :

Les 286 : de 8 à 16 Mhz pour les plus gros.

Les 386 : de 12 à 25 Mhz.

Les 486 : de 25 à 40 Mhz.

Les 486DX2 : jusqu'à 80 Mhz.

Les 486 DX4 : jusqu'à 120Mhz.

----------

## Pachacamac

anigel c'est normal qu'openoffice ne puisse pas tourner sur des antiquités, c'est un logiciel récent. Et quand tu dis "windows s'adapte aux mini distrib" je répond quel windows ? XP ?

Par contre si tu prend des logiciels similaires à ceux qui étaient sur win95 je répond que c'est tout à fait possible de faire tourner linux dessus.

Il faut juste choisir les logiciels en fonction des possibilités de ta config.

----------

## moon69

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *moon69 wrote:*   le plus gros des 486, c'est le dx4, qui avoisinais les 60Mhz 
> 
> Non non, le DX2 est allé à 80Mhz et le DX4 à 100Mhz ... Plus que les premiers pentium (qui avait d'autres atouts comme le bus PCI et la ram EDO).

 

vi tu as raison, ma memoire me joue des tour!  :Wink: 

----------

## PrEdAt0r

bon alors ce que je voulais dire c'est que ils arrivent a faire tourner une gentoo sur des CPU 486 avec une fréquence de 25 mhz !!   :Smile: 

aprés je sais qu'il y a plusieur 486 , par contre je ne s'avais pas qu'il y en avait jusqu'à 100 Mhz    :Rolling Eyes:  !!

en fait on s'é mal compris !  :Laughing: 

----------

## anigel

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> anigel c'est normal qu'openoffice ne puisse pas tourner sur des antiquités, c'est un logiciel récent. Et quand tu dis "windows s'adapte aux mini distrib" je répond quel windows ? XP ?

 

Là je passe sans répondre, tu trouveras sans mal d'autres forumeux pour troller sur ce sujet. Et de plus ma réponse est suffisament claire pour lever l'ambiguïté que tu soulèves.

 *Pachacamac wrote:*   

> Par contre si tu prend des logiciels similaires à ceux qui étaient sur win95 je répond que c'est tout à fait possible de faire tourner linux dessus.
> 
> Il faut juste choisir les logiciels en fonction des possibilités de ta config.

 

Certes... tu as des suggestions de logiciels aussi fonctionnels qu'office 6 / 97, disponibles sous linux, compatibles avec le wagon de documents que notre ami ne manquera pas de vouloir relire, et bien sûr, libres (quel intérêt de passer d'un truc propriétaire à un autre truc propriétaire ?) ?

Pour ma part je n'en connais aucun, mais je ne demande qu'à être instruit...

----------

## jeurigol

Merci de toutes vos réponses, et désolé de ne pas avoir été très réactif, une fois n'est pas coutume, j'ai pris un WE, à la campagne qui plus est, loin de toute connexion internet.    :Smile: 

En fait c'est pas pour moi que j'essaye de migrer mais pour une amie qui a récupéré cette machine et qui vourdrait s'en servir pour continuer son boulot chez elle le soir, c'est à dire édition de documents Word et Excel. Bien entendu je l'ai déja avertie qu'étant donné que la version d'office à son bureau était probablement bien différente de celles suceptibles de tourner sur sa machine, il y avait peu d'espoir d'y arriver.  Pas grave d'après elle mais elle voudrait quand même pouvoir utiliser un traitement de texte et un tableur. Comme le windows qui est installé dessus est en très mauvais état (il viellit bien mal le pauvre) et qu'il faut de toute façon le réinstaller et que j'ai pas envie de faire ça tous les 6 mois, j'espérais éviter de remettre win95 (d'autant que je ne sais plus ou sont passés mes CD de ce merveilleux OS).

Je pense que je vais quand même essayer linux, en ajoutant si possible de la RAM et en essayant avec un fluxbox ou kdrive (que je ne connais pas du tout... j'espère que c'est pas trop compliqué).

Peut être abiword et gnumeric, réputés moins gourmands que ooffice feraient l'affaire?

Je n'ai pas encore cette machine entre les mains; en tout cas je vous tiendrai au courant.

----------

## jeurigol

... et pour la petite histoire j'ai eu un 486SX25 dont le proc a fini par lâcher, remplacé par un 486DX4 100 d'occasion dont je me suis très peu servi et qui a finit sa brillante carrière en slovaquie chez un copain que n'avait pas les moyen de s'en acheter un ...

----------

## manito

Pour la précision, kdrive est un serveur X et fluxbox un window manager -> tu as besoin des 2  :Smile: 

Moi je te conseillerais plutôt icewm (même si j'adore fluxbox) qui est moins déroutant pour ceux qui viennent de windows.

word -> abiword

tableur -> gnumeric

moi j'aime bien mais j'utilise pas beaucoup (la faute à tex:) )

+ aspell pour la correction ortho

----------

## manito

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Je vais essayer de coller au débat initial : remplacer Win95 par un système linux, tout en conservant la "vivacité" du système d'origine. Et je vais devoir briser le rêve : c'est irréaliste.
> 
> ATTENTION. Je ne dis pas : ça ne marchera pas. Je dis : c'est possible, mais ça va ramer comme jamais.
> 
> Pour avoir tenté ce genre d'expérience, il faut bien avouer que Linux s'accomode beaucoup moins bien des mini-configs que Windows. Cela se vérifie facilement sur des vieux pentium, et c'est encore plus vrai dès que l'on touche à des antiquités (et là je n'envisage même pas une gentoo ! je parle de distribs pré-compilées).
> ...

 

Tu veux dire quoi exactement ? Qu'on peut pas mettre mandrake 10.0 avec mozilla 1.7, la dernière mouture de openoffice et kde sur un 486 dx4 ?Bien vu  :Smile: 

Je pense que les wordpads et autres navigateurs de l'époque étaient moins développés que maintenant

Si t'es aussi geek que moi emacs+latex+fluxbox encore qu'emacs c'est lourd  :Smile:  la transition est pas compliquée.

Bref faut adapter ses besoins -> un ptit coup d'oeil sur lea-linux

navigateurs légers -> dillo & chimera 

si abiword est vraiment trop lourd, tu peux tjs utiliser une vieille version...

N'oublions pas l'ultime recyclage: la station X

----------

## jeurigol

Merci pour la précision sur la différence entre Kdrive et fluxbox, ne connaissant pas Kdrive j'ai fait la confusion. 

 :Embarassed: 

Ca ne se reproduira plus.

----------

## yoyo

 *jeurigol wrote:*   

> ne connaissant pas Kdrive

 

Moi non plus ... et ça m'intéresse (je suis en train de récupérer un vieux portable avec peu d'espace et de ram).

Quelle est la différence avec Xfree (puisque le build renvoie sur le site de xfree) ??

Comment se configure-t-il ??

----------

## Angelion

Pour recoller au sujet, comme anigel, je proteste, linux s'accomode tres bien de petites config, en tout cas en ressource processeur et espace disque, là le probleme en effet c'est la memoire, 16 Mo c juste.

Sur un P100/32 Mo avec xDirectFB ou meme Xfree je pouvais surfer sans probleme et le systeme etait plus reactif que le win95 d'origine.

----------

## PrEdAt0r

 *Quote:*   

> le systeme etait plus reactif que le win95 d'origine.

 

lol  :Very Happy:   c'est clair que pour les vieilles configs linux va trés bien (enfin bcp mieux que Win9x,2k et xp)

----------

## yuk159

 *PrEdAt0r wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   le systeme etait plus reactif que le win95 d'origine. 
> 
> lol   c'est clair que pour les vieilles configs linux va trés bien (enfin bcp mieux que Win9x,2k et xp)

 

Qu'est-ce que tu en sais ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Paule.Green

j'adore ce genre de troll bien gras et vellu....

alors meme si c'est pas le sujet du post, quelques retours d'expérience allant dans le sens de yuk.

quand on lit sur un site, un forum, une doc...que linux (nan, GNU/Linux) s'accomode des petites configs, c'est vrai mais dans un certain sens....

avec un 486 (quelqu'il soit d'ailleurs), on pourra utiliser GNU/Linux pour plein de trucs (petit serveur cups, samba, nfs, ou en routeur/passerelle.....) mais xfree, autant oublier; je me souviens avoir installer une slackware sur un DX4-100 doté de 32Mo, ba sérieusement xfree n'est pas 'utilisable' au sens contemporain du terme, OO c'est carrement impossible...

sur la meme config word 2000 sur win95 tournera correctement tant que les douments ouverts restent raisonnables....

mais le meme win95 fera serveur d'impression ou de fichier comme une grosse bouse (si tenter qu'utiliser win95 pour fournir un service soit une idée raisonnable...)

Si il fallait trouver un domaine où GNU/Linux (et le LL en général) est toujours beaucoup, beaucoup plus efficace que les OS propriétaire et les logiciels propriétaires en général, c'est bien évidemment dans la promotion de la LIBERTé.

techniquement, les licences GPL et compatibles sont des merveilles et c'est bien cela l'essentiel....

Les trolls du genre linux c'est plus réactif que winwin n'apportent rien d'autant que chacun aura tjs un éxemple pour infirmer tel ou tel propos...

et franchement la 'liberté' est quand meme un argument un peu 'au dessus' de la réactivité, la vitesse machin chose ou le dernier effet truc bidule....

voilà ma contribution à 2 ct

----------

## moon69

et bas dit donc!  :Smile: 

je vote pour toi!!!  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Paule.Green wrote:*   

> voilà ma contribution à 2 ct

 

La liberté n'a pas de prix ...   :Wink: 

----------

## anigel

 *Paule.Green wrote:*   

> quand on lit sur un site, un forum, une doc...que linux (nan, GNU/Linux) s'accomode des petites configs, c'est vrai mais dans un certain sens....
> 
> avec un 486 (quelqu'il soit d'ailleurs), on pourra utiliser GNU/Linux pour plein de trucs (petit serveur cups, samba, nfs, ou en routeur/passerelle.....) mais xfree, autant oublier; je me souviens avoir installer une slackware sur un DX4-100 doté de 32Mo, ba sérieusement xfree n'est pas 'utilisable' au sens contemporain du terme, OO c'est carrement impossible...
> 
> sur la meme config word 2000 sur win95 tournera correctement tant que les douments ouverts restent raisonnables....
> ...

 

Merci !!! Enfin quelqu'un qui parle en connaissance de cause ! Ca se fait rare sur ce forum ces derniers temps...

 *Paule.Green wrote:*   

> mais le meme win95 fera serveur d'impression ou de fichier comme une grosse bouse (si tenter qu'utiliser win95 pour fournir un service soit une idée raisonnable...)

 

Entièrement d'accord ! Linux est parfait pour ce genre de choses.

 *Paule.Green wrote:*   

> Si il fallait trouver un domaine où GNU/Linux (et le LL en général) est toujours beaucoup, beaucoup plus efficace que les OS propriétaire et les logiciels propriétaires en général, c'est bien évidemment dans la promotion de la LIBERTé.
> 
> techniquement, les licences GPL et compatibles sont des merveilles et c'est bien cela l'essentiel....
> 
> Les trolls du genre linux c'est plus réactif que winwin n'apportent rien d'autant que chacun aura tjs un éxemple pour infirmer tel ou tel propos...
> ...

 

Et une bien belle contribution en plus ! Je ne peux qu'approuver sur le fond, avec juste un bémol concernant le post de base et le réalisme de l'idé : à moins que je n'ai rien compris à la demande, il s'agit d'une amie qui a récupéré un PC ancien pour bosser un peu sur un traitement de texte. Cette amie est incapable de ré-installer Windows toute seule, et, selon mon expérience, il faut adapter la config aux besoins des novices, et pas l'inverse, sous peine de dégoûter complètement l'utilisateur...

Pour le reste, je ne réponds pas (concernant mandrake 10.0, les navigateurs alternatifs, les avis de gens qui parlent de 486 en ayant jamais connu autre chose que leur Athlon XP 2800+ : comme disait un grand comique français : si on ne parlait que de ce qu'on connait, on dirait surement moins de conneries !).

à bon entendeur...

Ani, énervé ce matin  :Laughing:  !

----------

## manito

Athlon XP, connais pas lol, je tourne sur un celeron 600 depuis près de 2 ans.

un 486, j'en ai un (un zoli portable digital)devant moi sur lequel j'ai installé une drinou, que j'ai d'ailleurs bousillée (lilo en fait), et comme j'ai pas de lecteur diskette (niqué) et qu'il boote pas sur cdrom je suis emmerdé...(fin semaine prochaine, finis mes exams vais aller m'acheter une cf et un adaptateur pcmcia). Ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de l'utiliser en X avant de le pèter et d'utiliser des applis à distance comme mozilla  :Smile: 

\me is going to sleep

----------

## manito

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Certes... tu as des suggestions de logiciels aussi fonctionnels qu'office 6 / 97, disponibles sous linux, compatibles avec le wagon de documents que notre ami ne manquera pas de vouloir relire, et bien sûr, libres (quel intérêt de passer d'un truc propriétaire à un autre truc propriétaire ?) ?
> 
> Pour ma part je n'en connais aucun, mais je ne demande qu'à être instruit...

 

Même si j'ai pas grand-chose à ça, faut dire que je suis allergique aux diverses suites bureautiques...

rien de tel que emacs + latex

----------

## yuk159

 *manito wrote:*   

> j'ai installé une drinou, que j'ai d'ailleurs bousillée (lilo en fait), et comme j'ai pas de lecteur diskette (niqué) et qu'il boote pas sur cdrom je suis emmerdé

 

Non !!! tu as dressé l'extact portrait robot de mon G4 à l'heure ou j'écris   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Enfin presque  :Wink: 

----------

## manito

Comme quoi ça vaut la peine les progrès techniques  :Smile: 

----------

